# 1943 Cycle Truck is born again 69 years later!



## Bozman (May 6, 2012)

Earlier this year I bought an all original 1943 Ranger Cycle Truck from Frank 71 here on the CABE. Well it has been completely rebuilt and will make it's debut at the Reading PA Airshow the first weekend in June.


----------



## Kevintothej (May 6, 2012)

Looks great!  Cool work bike!


----------



## frank 81 (May 6, 2012)

very very nice, I'm glad it was restored & not parted out.


----------



## REC (May 6, 2012)

You're gonna have a lot of fun riding that one! Cool..

REC


----------



## Bozman (May 6, 2012)

frank 71 said:


> very very nice, I'm glad it was restored & not parted out.




Frank She spent 69 years all together......I could never think of parting her out!


----------



## mruiz (May 6, 2012)

What is that rear rack , realy off of?
 Mitch


----------



## Bozman (May 6, 2012)

mruiz said:


> What is that rear rack , realy off of?
> Mitch




Rack is a 1930/40's era rack, don't know what bike it exactly came from. Picked it up at Memory Lane Classic's flea market. I've seen period pictures with a cycle truck with a rear rack. Just felt right when I mocked it up. It will allow me to put some cool saddlebags on the bike.


----------



## vintage2wheel (May 6, 2012)

*wow*

turned out very nice it will get alot of positive attention.  Good job


----------



## jd56 (May 6, 2012)

*Nice*

Great job JD....these always appealed to me. A workers bike....so cool


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, you need saddlebags since there is nowhere to put anything.


----------



## Richard (May 7, 2012)

looks good brother, nice work...enjoy it.

Richard


----------

